# Help with Uber Payment Statement ???



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

Below is a statement of one of the rides I gave for Uber...


25.20 = Total of Ride
1.00 = Rider Fee 
(1.00) = Rider Fee Again ??
(5.04) = Ubers 20% I assume
20.16 = My share after all the deductions?

Why is there 2 Rider Fees? I assume one is theirs and the other one is the bonus they gave me for there summer Promo.

$25.20 = Fare
-$1.00 = Rider Fee
--------------------------
$24.20
-20% Ubers Cut
--------------------------
$4.84 = Ubers Cut
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So $24.20 less $4.84 = $19.36

------------------------------------------------------
So my share should be $19.36 + the $1 they give me for the Summer bonus they give till end of August for a total of $20.36... 

Uber only gives me $20.16....That is 20 cents less that what I should get. Am I missing something?

Are they also taking 20% from the Summer Bonus they are giving? So instead of $1 they only give me 80 cents instead...Thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> 1.00 = Rider Fee
> (1.00) = Rider Fee Again ??
> 
> Why is there 2 Rider Fees? I assume one is theirs and the other one is the bonus they gave me for there summer Promo.


I agree......if its a "rider fee" why even include it on my statement?........its a waste of ink to even put it on an invoice for that matter ........
YOU CAN CLICK HERE to look at this post on the same subject...I have included a ONE DAY excerpt from my invoice......They take more than 80% for each ride....(especially where the ride is less expensive)


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

BrianA said:


> Looks like the $1 bonus is over.


on my current invoice, its called an "$1 incentive".......supposed to end on 31 August 2014


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

They show it twice because right now they are giving it to drivers. So up till now they were first deducting their 20%, then deducting $1 from every ride, and then adding it back because they are giving it to you. Now they will stop doing it so the $1 will appear only once as a deduction. They had to write it twice before to break it down and prep drivers for a change


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I understand the $1 rider fee 2x...my question is do they take 20% from the $1 they give us...if they do not why is my payment 20 cents less than its suppose to be...

i am suppose to get $20.36 but they only give me $20.16


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> So up till now they were first deducting their 20%, then deducting $1 from every ride, and then adding it back because they are giving it to you. Now they will stop doing it so the $1 will appear only once as a deduction. They had to write it twice before to break it down and prep drivers for a change


On my statement they first deduct (from the original fare) THEN they deduct $1 from the ride and then add it back.....after those actions they are then adding a $1 ride incentive which they say will end on August 31 2014

Heres how it goes:
Original fare from uber iphone: *$21.54*

Statement from uBer: $20.54 (notice $1 is already taken out)
rider fee: -$1.00 then added back on +$1.00
uber fee: $4.11
my total: *$16.43
My problem is........ 80% of 21.54 is $17.23 not $16.43*

Furthermore, why does uber take $1 on rides cancelled because of no-shows? (5.00 charges)....how can there even be a rider fee if no ride ever happened?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's shown twice on mine and we don't have a $1 per trip incentive. The Fare is the Base + Time/Distance. The Rider Fee is the $1 added to what the rider pays. This is subtracted out again. The Fare you see on the pay statement should be $1 less than what you see in the app at the end of the trip, because the fare displayed in the app is the total of what the rider pays. I think if you have a $1 per trip incentive, that gets added in under Miscellaneous, but I could be mistaken because I've never seen a statement with the incentive. You get 80% of the Base + Time/Distance, which does not include the Safe Ride fee (or, in getmetheresafely's case, 80% of $20.54, which is $16.43).

There is no Safe Ride fee on a cancellation. The $1 taken out of the cancellation fee is Uber's 20 percent, not the Safe Ride fee.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

mp775 said:


> The Fare you see on the pay statement should be $1 less than what you see in the app at the end of the trip, because the fare displayed in the app is the total of what the rider pays. You get 80% of the Base + Time/Distance, *which does not include the Safe Ride fee* (or, in getmetheresafely's case, 80% of $20.54, which is $16.43).


Here is an actual line statement where I took a customer 3 blocks .....the ride on the App was the minimum paid for such a ride for LA uBerX.....it read $4.00 on the iPhone app (Minimum base+ Time/Distance)
In this case, I am not getting 80% of the Base + Time/Distance.........I understand for a fare of $3.00.......ubers take $.60 (20%)....... my take $2.40(80%) But why am I paying $1 for the rider fee upfront on the Minimum base+Time/Distance with a "Safe Ride" included???









when its all said and done.......80% of *$4.00* should be *$3.20* not $2.40


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Here is an actual line statement where I took a customer 3 blocks .....the ride on the App was the minimum paid for such a ride for LA uBerX.....it read $4.00 on the iPhone app (Minimum base+ Time/Distance)
> In this case, I am not getting 80% of the Base + Time/Distance.........I understand for a fare of $3.00.......ubers take $.60 (20%)....... my take $2.40(80%) But why am I paying $1 for the rider fee upfront on the Minimum base+Time/Distance with a "Safe Ride" included???


You got the 80%. 1$ rider fee (debit) , (1%) rider fee (credit). They cancel it out.... For now any way. This is how I am reading it, am I wrong....looks like you got the 2.40.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

the cancelling out does not account for the $1 taken off off the "minimum fare" initial fee of $4.00 for that ride


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> Below is a statement of one of the rides I gave for Uber...
> 
> 25.20 = Total of Ride
> 1.00 = Rider Fee
> ...


Your math is off a bit. Should be this:

25.20 = Fare Charged to customer
+1.00 = Rider Fee Charged to customer
-----------------------------------------------
26.20 = Total Charged to Customer

-1.00 Uber Rider Fee
-5.04 Uber 20% (25.20 *20% = 5.04)
----------------------------------------------
Total Uber Deduction = 6.04
___________________________
26.20-6.04= 20.16


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

K, got that....... What does your dash say? I have had a few that were very strange also, did you email? Who knows what the accual fee to the rider is.....Lyft says no commission but why don't we see the fare till the next day.....????? Is it more for the rider than what's on the daily tally to the driver...my guess is there is an extra 20% or so charged...? Who knows.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Your math is off a bit. Should be this:
> 
> 25.20 = Fare Charged to customer
> +1.00 = Rider Fee Charged to customer
> ...


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

My dash says 0.00, since I'm still waiting for my IPhone to arrive on Friday, lol, I'm just good at math.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

You win.....not going to worry about .20. I personally don't worry about it 1$ in then 1$ out. Just my 80% off my trip. :-D. Hate math too!


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> the cancelling out does not account for the $1 taken off off the "minimum fare" initial fee of $4.00 for that ride


The $4.00 minimum fare quoted to the customer at the top of the user app must includes the rider fee. The actual minimum fare is 3.00.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

It's a regulatory thing I'm sure. I know Taxis are required to post the minimum that a customer will be charged, including all fees. There can't be any ambiguity in this "minimum fare" statement. That's why it presented the way it is in the user app.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Dave P said:


> It's a regulatory thing I'm sure. I know Taxis are required to post the minimum that a customer will be charged, including all fees. There can't be any ambiguity in this "minimum fare" statement. That's why it presented the way it is in the user app.


. Well, I tried to attach a pic of my last statement but file to big....Any way, I either forgot or...? but I did not start my ride. So I started then stopped ride just to clear app. Info on dash and on statement says 5.00-1.00= 4.00 to me.......now, I would have thought it would have been 3.00 to me......let me just hit my head against the wall for a while....


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

LuLu said:


> K, got that....... What does your dash say?


Here is the dashboard for that particular ride....












Dave P said:


> The $4.00 minimum fare quoted to the customer at the top of the user app must includes the rider fee. The actual minimum fare is 3.00.


I thought i read somewhere that we were guaranteed a minimum of $4 as drivers


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Assuming that you are not receiving the $1 back as an incentive (which in any case is ending on 8/31), what the driver gets is 80% of (published minimum fare - $1). For example right now in Boston the published minimum fare is $5. What this means is that in the case of a very short trip the driver gets paid $3.20.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

our published minimum fare is $4.00 (LA uberX)


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> our published minimum fare is $4.00 (LA uberX)


Yes, so the minimum that a driver gets paid is $2.40 (80% of $4-$1)


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Here is the dashboard for that particular ride....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I got. Maybe diff else where.... Now let's see if I get the rest of the 40.00 fair....?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Yes, so the minimum that a driver gets paid is $2.40 (80% of $4-$1)


I think 4.00 min. is 4.00 dollars to us. Not understanding the math above. 5-1=4.00


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I think 4.00 min. is 4.00 dollars to us. Not understanding the math above. 5-1=4.00


Lulu: For the drivers there is no "minimum guaranteed" stated anywhere. The only minimum that is stated is what the rider will see as the minimum fare. The actual amount of this minimum varies from city to city. As mentioned above, for Los Angeles UberX the stated minimum fare is $4.00. This means the minimum a driver will get for a ride in LA is $2.40. The same $2.40 would apply to your location in San Diego. Drivers may not like it but that is how it operates.


----------



## ProDriver (Jul 22, 2014)

I just got an email stating that the $1 per trip incentive for Uber XL was missing from my last three payments and that they will be adding it to my next check. Lots of mistakes in the system!


----------



## ProDriver (Jul 22, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Here is an actual line statement where I took a customer 3 blocks .....the ride on the App was the minimum paid for such a ride for LA uBerX.....it read $4.00 on the iPhone app (Minimum base+ Time/Distance)
> In this case, I am not getting 80% of the Base + Time/Distance.........I understand for a fare of $3.00.......ubers take $.60 (20%)....... my take $2.40(80%) But why am I paying $1 for the rider fee upfront on the Minimum base+Time/Distance with a "Safe Ride" included???
> 
> 
> ...


$2.40? Can you say Cheaper than bus fare, that's where Uber is at now.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Lulu: For the drivers there is no "minimum guaranteed" stated anywhere. The only minimum that is stated is what the rider will see as the minimum fare. The actual amount of this minimum varies from city to city. As mentioned above, for Los Angeles UberX the stated minimum fare is $4.00. This means the minimum a driver will get for a ride in LA is $2.40. The same $2.40 would apply to your location in San Diego. Drivers may not like it but that is how it operates.


OK, I am X so why was the fair 5.00 and my take is 4.00? I never moved, just start the app. and then stop. Wouldn't that be my min. fair? Or is it a cancelation fee? Just askin'


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

I am also curious. Where did you see that your take was $4.00 for that trip ? Did you check your weekly Partner Payment Statement ? That is a good place to see your earnings from each ride.


----------

